# "Baby" Desert Eagle 9mm



## thomas williams (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this gun? Good or bad?


----------



## Tomcatt57 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had one for a couple of years and it was a nice weapon. Accurate & reliable. I liked the placement of the controls. You could reach them without changing your grip. The only thing I can think of that is kinda negative is that they are a little heavy. If you get one I think you'll be happy with it.
Tomcatt
By the way... ignore my avatar.


----------



## thomas williams (Jan 25, 2009)

lol... thanks for the info.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Feb 7, 2009)

I like mine a lot. I had a SW9VE and hated it traded it in on a IMI 9mm much nicer weapon. I don't carry it though. When I carry it's mostly for snakes not BG and I use 410 derringer


----------



## Lloyd72 (Feb 14, 2009)

I cant speak for the 9mm but I have one in .44 and I will second that it is super heavy I'm not sure if the 9 is a different size but if not I definately wouldn't recommend it as a  protection gun because there are much better options for that but if you just want one to play with than this is the gun for you because they are tons of fun to shoot


----------



## wbwright (Feb 14, 2009)

The .44 would probably be the full size DE and not the baby eagle...which is a whole different animal.

I have a semi-compact model baby eagle in 40 S&W and it is one great shooting gun and super reliable. I have used mine as a carry gun using a paddle holster but it is a little bit heavier than other options that are out there. They are great guns though.


----------



## Hawghead (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are looking at buying one you might do it now...They are completely out of desert eagles in 9/40..they are shutting down production in isreal and bringing it into minnesota or wisconsin.  on top of that, guns wont be available again until around late april and may with a 4.5 percent increase in price when they do come back out.


----------



## x-mark (Feb 26, 2009)

I had one in 45 acp, jamed way too much for a carry peice.  back in the day they were all steel, now they are polymer framed.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Think I would go with the .357.
That is if I just HAD to spend the money.
There are MUCH better and cheaper options in 9MM.
You can get a lot of gun for $1100.00 - $1200.00

The DE's original claim to fame was eating long action,
 rimmed cartridges, i.e.  .357 mag. and .44 mag.


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Mar 30, 2009)

He is talking about the baby DE. They can be found for about $ 575. new in the box, well when you can find them!

I paid $ 450. used 3 years ago from Bull's-Eye in Lawrenceville.


----------

